# M5 Tested At 300m



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

So was at the watchmakers when they opened this morning. Two things on the agenda. Had a low profile crystal put on another vintage chrono. And the O&W. Had an M5 that had some lint where it should not have been, on the inside of the crystal and dial. A freebee he did for me today. Had the issue fixed up, he also reseated and sealed the crystal. He had time to test its rating. I said try it at 300m although the watch is rated at 200m. Well it tested fine and passed at 300m, no leaks. Not sure if the task was successful because of the crystal sealing or not but was pretty happy to see it hold at the 300m


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Just got my M5 this morning, your test put a huge smile on my face! :rltb:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I had done the threads with a silicone grease so that was fresh too.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Very good James. I actually tested a Seiko 200m rated watch to 460m admittedly it was only for a few seconds, but she passed with no leaks!

Enjoy the M5!

Regs

Bry


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

bry1975 said:


> Very good James. I actually tested a Seiko 200m rated watch to 460m admittedly it was only for a few seconds, but she passed with no leaks!
> 
> Enjoy the M5!
> 
> ...


Yea I think he held it there for 5 seconds then backed off to its stated rating. I admit though was tempted to just see how far it would go but that in the end would have incurred a cost to me


----------

